# Jet Ski's



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Was just wondering how far out in the Gulf you have seen Jet Skiers. I was about 14 miles out from the Pensacola Pass in the area of Greens hole on Monday and saw the darndest thing. A jet skier riding along like it was nothing. I had to blink twice when i saw him. What kind of fuel range do those things have anyway?:usaflag


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw a fella out at the sinking of the Oriskany. He did have a fuel jug strapped to his jetski. Also had about 3 cases of beer strapped to it.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I saw the same guy last weekend. We were 15 miles out and he was heading south on his wave runner! I got a pic, I'll see if I can find it...


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been thinking about it honestly. I had been thinking about hitting close in spots on one, not to mention I bet you could deck it out for somoe killer inshore action. My questions about Jet Ski's are range and maintenance costs.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I've fished inshore on mine and caught everything from bull reds to large jack crevalle to gator trout. I just don't think it's a good idea to be venturing too farout into the gulf on one.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Mine has an 18.7 gallon fuel tank and a top speed of 63mph, if it's flat, I have run 200 miles+ at around 45mph, not all at the same time I might add.



Skippy


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

if your life depended on it, most people could swim a mile or two in to shore.



With that, anything three miles or more really doesn't matter.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't know, maybe its just me, but if I saw a guy on a wave runner out 15 miles I might have to call the coasties just so they could check on him...


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

If the cost of gas keeps going up, we may all be using jetskis!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

You wont be swimming 1or2 miles to shore with the currents we've had lately. I barely got to the boat after diving monday. You can never count on going out and being able to swim in. Always be prepared to get taken out to sea.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

I was fishing and looked up and right by my boat goes a jet ski. At first I didnt pay attention. Then I was like, what the heck? Could not believe someone would go that far out by themselves. What if you fell off and couldnt make it back to the thing. Would be a rough way to be out there. Wonder if its someone on the forum :usaflag


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Due to not having a boat, but having a jet ski I "borrowed" from my parents when I moved down here I just finished decking it out with a rack I made for the back. Mounted rod holders on the cooler I put in the rack and 3 more rod holders on the rack. Works pretty slick on days I cant find a ride on a boat. takes some getting used to fishing off it and a lot to learn. Maybe TrueKing can give me some pointers oke. I fished the flats last weekend with it and found the best way is to just start out deep and let the wind blow you to shore while fishing. If I knew a spot that held fish I would just anchor on it. I need to get an anchor and drift sock for it yet. Still working out the kinks. I think I would go maybe 3-4 miles out and thats about it off the gulf. Was fishing a couple weeks ago off it about 1-2 miles off the shore and caught some Albies(bonita) and a bunch of the usual ladyfish and what not you catch close to shore in the gulf. Tell you what though those albies were pulling the jet ski around the gulf, those things can fight. Once I have a mount for my bottom machine fabricated for it I will be in better shape. Being fairly new to the area though it helps in learning some spots. Only problem is it doesnt get me offshore to where the big fish are, inshore is fun to though.


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

I read an article one time about guys that go from Miami to the Bahamas on jet skis.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Mine has a 20 gallon fuel tank andI have seen the speedometer over 70, but those things are notorious for being inaccurate. I understand that jet ski manufacturers have an agreement with the USCG that they won't make a ski that goes over 70, but that could be scuttlebutt.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

There is quite a group of guys that fish offshore in California all the time, but they always have one or two other jet skis fishing in a group, in fact they dont go without a buddy. I would be willing to go rather far out on mine if I had at least one more jetskier with me incase something happens you have a back up to get in. Mine will only cruise about 50mph on flat calm seas. Not the fastest, but gets the job done.


----------



## Wild Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been 21 miles off shore on my Yamaha FX High Output. I carry a marine radio with me for safety and always let someone know I'm going and when I plan to return. Next calm day I'll shoot for 25 miles out. Machine holds plenty of gas for the trip. Give me a big wave (with your hand) when you see me out there!


----------



## texaswaverunner (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi there,was wondering if you could share your ideas on how to rig a jet ski for fishing....i have seen some guys from the netherlands here on line.just wondering what your looks like.Im thinking of making mine out of PVC



Thanks

texas wave runner


----------

